# I got the Costco-Borghese brush set!



## foomph (Sep 21, 2008)

yay!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I FINALLY found it in Canada...it's the Borghese by Costco or something like that and there was a 188 in it so I HAD to get it.  I washed them and will use them tomorrow and let you know how they work!  They also came with a wicked brush roll!


----------



## vocaltest (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: I got the Costco bruch set!*

I looooooooooove those brushes! I use them all the time. Saved me lots of money from buying mac brushes lol. The kabuki brush isn't really soft but when its just washed its luuurvely. Enjoy them


----------



## foomph (Sep 23, 2008)

So I started using them and so far so good!  I'm still testing out the "188" for foundation and will report back.


----------



## KellyBean (Nov 7, 2008)

I got that today! I'm really excited about the set.


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 7, 2008)

Is this by the cosmetic company Borghese (which sells at department stores)?  

Can someone please post a photo of this set?


----------



## gigiopolis (Nov 8, 2008)

Is this the synthetic brush set? I saw it at Costco for a while but decided not to get it, but now I am tempted.

I have the brush set from last year and I like it a LOT, surprisingly. I love the big flat fluffy eyeshadow brush, it's quite soft. And I use the blush brush quite often although at first I thought it was a strange shape for a blush brush. The only thing I didn't love about it was the foundation brush.


----------



## cakes (Nov 8, 2008)

Here's the stock picture:









 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms. Z* 

 
_Is this by the cosmetic company Borghese (shich sells at department stores)?  

Can someone please post a photo of this set?_


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 8, 2008)

Wow - those look really nice!


----------



## kimmy (Nov 8, 2008)

my dad bought me a set last year, the one that came with a silver hardcase. i love them, they're pretty high quality brushes...i use mine daily, and have been for probably over a year and they barely shed at all. once in a while i get a hair, but that happens even with the super expensive, high end brushes.


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 8, 2008)

OMG! I kept passing these because I thought they sucked. Off to Costco tomorrow to fetch me a set!


----------



## KellyBean (Nov 8, 2008)

The kabuki comes with a shimmer powder which I detatched from the brush. I'll put it into a sifter. Also, you can refill it with whatever powder you want to once you empty the other one.

I kind of had to break off the silver part, then screw it off, then replace it, but the brush itself is still completely usable.


----------



## Lizzie (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiopolis* 

 
_Is this the synthetic brush set? I saw it at Costco for a while but decided not to get it, but now I am tempted.

I have the brush set from last year and I like it a LOT, surprisingly. I love the big flat fluffy eyeshadow brush, it's quite soft. And I use the blush brush quite often although at first I thought it was a strange shape for a blush brush. The only thing I didn't love about it was the foundation brush._

 
Yes, it's synthetic.  I was eyeing it because of the price, but was not sure of the quality.  With so many good reviews I may have to pick one up!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 8, 2008)

Those look really nice...what is the average cost on them?


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 8, 2008)

I think they were like about 25 bucks for the set..what a deal LOL


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 8, 2008)

^^ heck yeah!!


----------



## astronaut (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms. Z* 

 
_Is this by the cosmetic company Borghese (shich sells at department stores)?  

Can someone please post a photo of this set?_

 
Do you mean Bourjois?


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 9, 2008)

It's Borghese


----------



## gigiopolis (Nov 9, 2008)

Probably under $25USD since it's around $25CND. I just saw it today...but didn't pick it up because I SERIOUSLY have too many brushes. 

How's the softness on the powder brush? Or face brushes in general?


----------



## puzoo (Nov 9, 2008)

Can anyone please comment on the quality of this year's set vs last year's? I bought the 2008 one, but this year all the brushes are synthetic and last year as far as I know most of them were made from natural hair. So, is it comparable to last year's or not? Are natural hair brushes really that much better than synthetic ones?
Since I believe that natural hairs would be better, I kinda wish to get my hands on last year's set, the one that came with the brush cleaning solution,  Anyone knows where I can get it? Ebay only has another other set with the fan brush


----------



## cakes (Nov 10, 2008)

I believe it was $21.99 USD. 
The price went slightly up from previous years. =/

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_I think they were like about 25 bucks for the set..what a deal LOL_


----------



## cakes (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh, and they _do_ sell Borghese at department stores. Some of their items are available on Bloomingdale's website:

Borghese - Shop by Brand - Bloomingdales.com


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_Do you mean Bourjois?_

 
No, Bourjois is another cosmetic company (they recently discontinued that line at Sephora).  Borghese sell at Bloomie's and Lord & Taylor.


----------



## jennifer. (Nov 11, 2008)

my bf bought these for me a while back on the recommendation of a co-worker of his and they're not too bad for being cheap!  of course, i've bought more mac brushes to use instead of these now, but this thread might get me back into them!  haha

the pic above looks way different from the ones i have though, which are black.  it came with a black, longer brush roll and shimmer powder as well.  i wonder how different they are?

mine look like this:


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 11, 2008)

^ that was last year's set. Seems a lot better than this years with more brushes too


----------



## Lizzie (Nov 13, 2008)

I just picked this up last night!  The brushes are suuuuuper soft.  The 187 looking one is definitely too soft to apply foundation, but would be great with MSFs.  The brush with the shimmery stuff in it is kinda weird.  I don't know when I'd ever use that powder.  I'm taking the shimmer powder out and putting it in an old BE sifter jar (yeah, I never throw anything away... it's a sickness! lol) and filling that brush with mineral veil.


Overall, not too shabby for 21 bucks.


----------



## nicole2005 (Nov 15, 2008)

After reading all the positive reviews I decided to pick up the set yesterday. I haven't gotten a chance to open it up and wash the brushes. Besides the reviews, I bought a stippling brush at Sephora (MAC wasn't nearby)... and its horrible. I got all of the Borghese brushes for less than the one brush from Sephora, we'll see how it works!


----------



## blinkymei (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennifer.* 

 
_my bf bought these for me a while back on the recommendation of a co-worker of his and they're not too bad for being cheap!  of course, i've bought more mac brushes to use instead of these now, but this thread might get me back into them!  haha

the pic above looks way different from the ones i have though, which are black.  it came with a black, longer brush roll and shimmer powder as well.  i wonder how different they are?

mine look like this:



_

 
I got this same exact one too... it was a good considering how many brushes you get for the low price while trying the many types of brushes out there ... haha, I was overwhelmed when I first started getting into makeup, but now I know which brushes I want to pay more for.  They did shed a bit when I would use and especially when I washed them unlike my sephora & MAC brushes of course


----------



## vocaltest (Nov 17, 2008)

i got another set yesterday haha i now have two! i have one set from about two years ago with the clear handles, and yesterday i got the set with the white handles and the big shimmer powder thing


----------



## Luceuk (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_i got another set yesterday haha i now have two! i have one set from about two years ago with the clear handles, and yesterday i got the set with the white handles and the big shimmer powder thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Did you get yours from a UK Costco? I've looked this time last year and the one where I live didn't have them. I will have to go this week and have a look. And how much were they here?


----------



## vocaltest (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_Did you get yours from a UK Costco? I've looked this time last year and the one where I live didn't have them. I will have to go this week and have a look. And how much were they here?_

 
Yes I did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got it from the Lakeside one. It was £15 something I think. If you can't find it we're gonna go back sometime before christmas so I can get you one if you want to! I'm sure they will though, they had a huge pile of them.


----------



## Ziya (Nov 17, 2008)

Does anybody know if its Canada wide? I live in B.C. can I get me some?


----------



## Penn (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennifer.* 

 
_my bf bought these for me a while back on the recommendation of a co-worker of his and they're not too bad for being cheap!  of course, i've bought more mac brushes to use instead of these now, but this thread might get me back into them!  haha

the pic above looks way different from the ones i have though, which are black.  it came with a black, longer brush roll and shimmer powder as well.  i wonder how different they are?

mine look like this:



_

 
I have the same set, and I love the blush brush


----------



## Miss_Jessi (Nov 17, 2008)

I bought them too, a while ago!I love the eye shadow brushes.The one for foundation was too soft for me, so i bought a brush from quo for foundation.
But the others , i use them everyday


----------



## xxprettyinblkxx (Dec 3, 2008)

this years brush set is cute, i didnt even know there was a mineral shimmered filled brush included! i cant believe i havent picked one up, i just walk by them and go straight for whatever MAC items i can find at my costco lol too bad they didnt come in black handles, that would have been cute with the rhinestone


----------



## gigiopolis (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_Does anybody know if its Canada wide? I live in B.C. can I get me some? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah I've seen them at various Costco locations in B.C., I just haven't picked one up because I feel like I have enough brushes haha.

How's the stippling brush, anyone know?


----------

